
'Shocking' Fake Takeaway Sold on Uber Eats - jfk13
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-48762211/shocking-fake-takeaway-sold-on-uber-eats
======
hombre_fatal
To be fair, I think I trust a New-Balance-wearing dad manning a grill on his
patio (seen in the video) than I do the average restaurant kitchen. I think I
should be able to opt-in to it too, just show me some sort of badge that
indicates the presence of health inspection.

I lived in a nice area of a Mexican city that used a sudden requirement for
health inspections to eradicate the entire culture of pop-up food carts and
people bringing a large pot of tamales from their home to sell. It was a heavy
loss. Health inspections are so infrequent that it verges on "health theater"
anyways. Once again, I simply think it's best to show people when the last
health inspection was done (if at all) and let them decide.

Aside: I often don't notice that the image in BBC articles is a video. It
looks like the whole article is two short paragraphs next to an image. The
page is so busy that it's hard to see:
[https://i.imgur.com/R4PywAR.png](https://i.imgur.com/R4PywAR.png) and the
play button only shows up after the video loads.

~~~
magic_beans
The design is atrocious and took seconds to load completely, even with
adblockers.

------
creaghpatr
My friend always orders from this wing place via the app and one night he
confessed that he doesn't know if the restaurant actually exists (the address
didn't seem to suggest it did). All he knew was the wings were pretty good and
they were a reliable late night food option. I tried the wings once, they were
pretty good.

------
lupire
Uber Eats is a car service, not a food service, isn't it?

Do Yellow Pages and Google also check the hygiene rating of restaurants that
they list?

~~~
Talyen42
If you placed your order with Yellow Pages or with Google, then yes,
definitely.

------
maximente
if they demand hygeine records or whatever then outside the US they'll just
lose to domicilios.com, rapipedi, etc. several people i know have
"restaurants" that are just their kitchens; people ordering don't know or
care, they just want e.g. authentic venezuelan food.

